# Question on deer



## white eagle (Feb 8, 2007)

Have any of you had any deer found dead in your area?

There is a hunting buddy of mine has heard and have found some deer dead near creeks or streams. We have been lots of research on deer dying an it said they are dying due to EHD which is a diease that is caused from a fly. It also said that the deer will stop dying when it gets cold enough weather to kill the fly that is doing all this diease spreading damage. 

What have you all heard so far on this problem?

We haven't went hunting yet due to this problem.


----------



## bumpus (Jul 30, 2003)

white eagle said:


> Have any of you had any deer found dead in your area?
> 
> There is a hunting buddy of mine has heard and have found some deer dead near creeks or streams. We have been lots of research on deer dying an it said they are dying due to EHD which is a diease that is caused from a fly. It also said that the deer will stop dying when it gets cold enough weather to kill the fly that is doing all this diease spreading damage.
> 
> ...


I have heard Ohio, West Va. and Va. and having this problem.
.


----------



## jross (Sep 3, 2006)

white eagle said:


> Have any of you had any deer found dead in your area?
> 
> There is a hunting buddy of mine has heard and have found some deer dead near creeks or streams. We have been lots of research on deer dying an it said they are dying due to EHD which is a diease that is caused from a fly. It also said that the deer will stop dying when it gets cold enough weather to kill the fly that is doing all this diease spreading damage.
> 
> ...


We have has EHD in some areas of New Jersey. In the southern part and in a remote pinelands region. We need a killing frost and people need to know how to feed deer if they are going to bait them. Dumping bait into a pile is asking for trouble.


----------



## tn_junk (Nov 28, 2006)

Problem down here in TN also. The drought this summer weakened the deer and now this disease is taking it's toll. I was out last weekend scouting and found a half-eaten doe, and a friend says that he has seen several dead deer.
Just one more reason to put more deer in the freezer. The population here in Mid TN is near carrying capacity.

galump


----------



## bluetick (May 11, 2002)

There was an article about this in today's Albany (NY) Times Union newspaper. Groups of dead deer have been found in the Albany region. The DEC expects more to be found after the gun season for deer begins.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

I didn't think we had a problem with it this year but the Conservation Department says we have.

But in past years I have found dying Deer because of this.As far as hunting you can tell if a Deer is sick.No need to worry about not hunting.

big rockpile


----------



## Outlaw9 (Jan 9, 2006)

Over 70 have been found in the next county over. They say after the first frost they should Be ok. A lot of deer have some resistance to it. Seems it is hitting hardest were it isn't really common due to those deer not having any immunity build up to it. Read that the deers offspring will have some immunity to it.


----------



## DocM (Oct 18, 2006)

Wasting disease out west for the last several years. It's taking quite a toll every winter. Seems to be getting better - the weak ones died already, and the stronger ones lived through it and are possibly passing the immunity on to their fawns.


----------



## shadowwalker (Mar 5, 2004)

It's west and north of nashville, tn. Here I don't know the scientific name. But the old timers call it blue tongue. It is carried by gnats. It dosn't hurt people that eat the meat of infected deer so says Tennessee Dept. of Wildlife. They say a killing frost will get the gnats. And people can't catch it from the gnats. I talked with a buddy in wyoming he says it's there too. I guess the gnats stay around the water holes and when the deer and cattle come to drink. The gnats get them.
In years of good water the animals and gnats are farther spread out. So less of it. So I read and and am told. But I have had people lie to me. From time to time. And everything you read in books isn't always true.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

shadowwalker said:


> It's west and north of nashville, tn. Here I don't know the scientific name. But the old timers call it blue tongue. It is carried by gnats. It dosn't hurt people that eat the meat of infected deer so says Tennessee Dept. of Wildlife. They say a killing frost will get the gnats. And people can't catch it from the gnats. I talked with a buddy in wyoming he says it's there too. I guess the gnats stay around the water holes and when the deer and cattle come to drink. The gnats get them.
> In years of good water the animals and gnats are farther spread out. So less of it. So I read and and am told. But I have had people lie to me. From time to time. And everything you read in books isn't always true.


You got it right thats the way its spread.

big rockpile


----------



## white eagle (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks for all the replies on this. Me an a few hunting buddies said we may just wait til it gets cold before hunting deer. Heck there is so much stuff that wants to kill our wildlife so us hunters can't have no food really errrkk me big time. Maybe soon we have a nice cold spell so lots of us can get to hunting to fill our freezers.


----------



## MrHank (Sep 12, 2007)

Its EHD and we have been hit hard here in KY. I have found 9 deer myself while out scouting and have heard of many, many more than that found dead. Fish and Wildlife said it could hit as many as 1 in 4. They want us to report all that are found but most people don't do this. The last I heard statewide there were over 3,000 reported dead but thats whats been reported. I have called all mine in but I have heard of over 100 from other people that I know were not called in and thats just in a small area. Its from the gnats or midges and they say with the drought this year its been worse than usuall.


----------



## bumpus (Jul 30, 2003)

MrHank said:


> Its EHD and we have been hit hard here in KY. I have found 9 deer myself while out scouting and have heard of many, many more than that found dead. Fish and Wildlife said it could hit as many as 1 in 4. They want us to report all that are found but most people don't do this. The last I heard statewide there were over 3,000 reported dead but thats whats been reported. I have called all mine in but I have heard of over 100 from other people that I know were not called in and thats just in a small area. Its from the gnats or midges and they say with the drought this year its been worse than usuall.


Many of those front could be of the same deer which were seen by different people.

The 9 deer you saw could also be turned in bay another person finding the same 9 deer.

bumpus
.


----------



## MrHank (Sep 12, 2007)

The only way the deer I found were turned in by someone else is if they were trespassing on 3 different farms, most people don't turn them in because they don't care they see deer as a nusciance thats eating their crops. I have heard of farmers finding up to 50 in one field while running beans or combining corn.


----------



## bumpus (Jul 30, 2003)

.
They need to be thinned out and this is a good way.


----------

